# Resolution suddenly stuck at 640x480

## Bogo

I've been running gentoo on this computer for a few months now at a resolution of 1600x1200 with no problems. I turned it off today, and then decided I wasn't going anywhere, so I turned it back on. I did startx and now suddenly Linux is deciding that 640x480 is the only acceptable mode for my monitor (as per the xorg.log). I didn't touch anything. All of my config files are the same. I'm pretty sure this is a case of the random Linux fsck up generator in the kernel (I swear this exists).

----------

## alkan

see if your graphics card's kernel module loads without problem. And if it is loaded when running X.

----------

## jago25_98

using 

```
Driver "nv"
```

did that to me. I had to switch to 

```
Driver "vesa"
```

in the end while waiting for nvidia to work with 2.6.11 (doesn't emerge for me...)

----------

## Perennial

 *Quote:*   

> in the end while waiting for nvidia to work with 2.6.11 (doesn't emerge for me...)

 

Well it did for me  :Cool: . I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r2 

You just need to emerge the latest nvidia-kernel (instable -> 1.0.6629-r4).

Just put it in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
echo "=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

and reemerge it:

```
emerge --oneshot nvidia-kernel

```

----------

## jago25_98

hero! thanks. 

Very sorry I missed that from somewhere.

----------

## Frontier

Hi,

 Tried that with r5 of nvidia-kernel, but still it fails to compile.

Using gcc 3.4.3, kernel 2.6.11-r2

----------

## mhodak

 *Perennial wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   in the end while waiting for nvidia to work with 2.6.11 (doesn't emerge for me...) 
> 
> Well it did for me . I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r2 
> 
> You just need to emerge the latest nvidia-kernel (instable -> 1.0.6629-r4).
> ...

 

Thanks Perennial,

now I am able to get nvidia-kernel to build with 2.6.11-ck2 kernel.

----------

## 0ctane

 *Frontier wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  Tried that with r5 of nvidia-kernel, but still it fails to compile.
> 
> Using gcc 3.4.3, kernel 2.6.11-r2

 

I have had problems with gcc 3.4.* in the past, but I do not know if it is related to your issue.  3.3.5 behaves a little better IIRC.

----------

## chrisstankevitz

 *Perennial wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Thanks for the info.  FYI, a "~" might be better than your "=" because it allows for updates to that particular branch (e.g. if a -r5 comes out):

```
echo "~media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## GerManson

 *Perennial wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   in the end while waiting for nvidia to work with 2.6.11 (doesn't emerge for me...) 
> 
> Well it did for me . I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r2 
> 
> You just need to emerge the latest nvidia-kernel (instable -> 1.0.6629-r4).
> ...

 

thanks for posting =) problem solved =)

----------

## KenTI

thanks! it worked for me too

----------

